# Stuff for cub



## Clyde712 (May 2, 2011)

Hi all,
Got my 129 up and running last weekend purrs like a kitten! Did a little grading in the yard with the dozer/snow blade. Now I need to find stuff for it mower decks, tillers etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By the sounds maybe cup holder. ...how about same vintage dump cart.


----------



## Clyde712 (May 2, 2011)

*Dump cart*

Already have the cup holder  Do you have the dump cart?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"Do you have the dump cart?"

Nope.


----------



## Clyde712 (May 2, 2011)

Too Bad. Small world though I used to work for a Bio-Tech facility up near the airport in West Lebanon. My wife worked for Dartmouth Hitchcock in the pediatric cancer ward back in the mid ninties. Absolutley loved the area was sad to move away. We had a nice spot in Quechee about 2 miles from the gorge right along the river. Thank you for your postings
Clyde712


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Something about Quechee w/autumn in the air that says new England. 
I am still pluging along work at Dartmouth College after 37 years..my bride telling me its time to end chapter...hmmmm...soon


----------



## Clyde712 (May 2, 2011)

Got a few years left in me yet hopefully no more than 9 them I'm off to Maine for the Good Life


----------

